# lowrance lss-2 transducer



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

has anyone purchaced a lss-2 transducer in the past yr? mine just took a crap and i cannot find recept, and they need proof of purchase to be replaced.. i hate to ask, dont feel like spending another $300.00! i have the lowrance hds gen 2 touch.


----------

